# Несколько вопросов специалистам по образу жизни, ЛФК и т.д.



## Vovanoff (3 Дек 2007)

Добрый день. Надеюсь правильно выбрал раздел. Я новичок и только начинаю разбираться со своей проблемой. И вот возникло немного вопросов. Надеюсь на вашу помощь.

 1.Что лучше: табуретка или стул без спинки, когда спина находится без опоры. Или стул со спинкой, естественно с подушкой для поясницы, когда спина опирается на спинку.
 2. Есть в спортзале тренажер под названием «гиперэкстензия». Это такая железка буквой Г, горизонтальная ее часть находится на высоте живота. С помощью нее можно закрепить свои ноги у ступней и пониже таза и висеть животом вниз параллельно полу со свободной верхней частью туловища. Упражнения следующие. Опускаемся до пола верхней частью туловища, потом поднимаемся обратно до параллели с полом, при этом работает в основном длинная мышца спины. Лицо смотрит вниз. В основном в районе поясницы. Не вредно ли это? Можно ли делать подобное упражнение? Или предпочесть статику в виде «лодочки»?
 3. Все говорят про мышечный корсет. Просветите, ведь есть две группы мышц, которые держат спину вертикально. Длинная мышца спины, идущая вдоль всего позвоночника и ягодичная мышца. Но как они помогают позвонкам не сдавливаться? Или есть другие группы мышц? На что следует обратить внимание? Важны ли мышцы пресса?
 4. Мой режим дня таков. С утра, как встаю, делаю мини-зарядку преимущественно из растягивающих и разминающих упражнений. Это ходьба лежа, повороты и т.д. Упражнения на укрепление мышц не делаю (удержания), так как мой инструктор сказал, что с утра организм просыпается и нагружать его не очень хорошо. А во второй половине дня делаю полуторачасовой комплекс, где и разминая, но в основном укрепляю мышцы путем удержания ног лежа на животе, спине и по бокам. Правильно ли это? Как правильно распланировать гимнастику в течении дня? Нужно ли разбивать занятия или делать один большой комплекс? И еще. Есть ли упражнения для разгрузки спины стоя? Во время перерывов при работе за компьютером. И если есть, где их можно почитать?
 5. Госпожа Ell тут как-то совершенно правильно выразилась, что если биться до изнеможения, то это приведет к непрекращающемся обострениям. Я делаю гимнастику каждый день. Правильно ли это? Следует ли делать перерывы? Или как отче наш каждый день? По два часа. На что налегать? На растяжки или на укрепления.
 6. Раз в неделю я хожу в бассейн. Перед плаванием разминаюсь. Делаю 2 упражнения: отжимания на брусьях и подтягивания на перекладине. Не вредно ли это? В бассейне предпочитаю плавать брасом (как лягушка) и на спине, вытянув руки вперед. Есть ли какие-то ограничения на поведение в бассейне, какие-то предпочтения в том, в каком стиле полезнее плавать? Сколько максимум по времени можно находиться в воде с температурой 27 градусов, учитывая, что до и после бассейна горячий продолжительный душ? (помогает снять боль в пояснице) И не вредно ли из прохладного бассейна в горячий душ? Сколько раз в неделю желательно плавать?
 7. Хочется попробовать подводное вытяжение. На сколько это рискованно? Возможно ли уменьшение грыжи после вытяжения? Когда вишу на турнике, то сначала становится лучше на несколько минут, а потом гораздо хуже. Какой принцип растягивания? Кто проходил эту процедуру, поделитесь опытом? Слышал что во время процедуры надо носить корсет. Так ли это?
 8. Где-то читал, что сладкое особенно вредно для хрящей. Так ли это?
 9. Неужели «Артру» и вправду надо есть минимум 6 месяцев, чтобы появился результат? Уже ем. Послевкусие очень химическое. Как будто краски выпил.
 10. Есть ли народные методы, чтобы снять отек и воспаление в пояснице? Читал, что помогает приложенный медный лист. Удивился. Так ли это? Можно ли делать компрессы на поясницу? Если да, то что предпочтительно использовать?
 11. Есть аппарат «ВитаФон». Чувство после него, как- будто тебя колотили по спине палками. Но ухудшения нет. Кто использовал его, поделитесь опытом. Следует ли использовать его на позвонки или вдоль позвонков?

Пока все, что хотелось бы узнать. Прошу прошения, что получилось так много. Спасибо огромное что осилили такой объемный текст, уделили время и ответили на вопросы. Если вопрос задан некорректно, то прошу прощения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Дек 2007)

> 1.Что лучше: табуретка или стул без спинки, когда спина находится без опоры. Или стул со спинкой, естественно с подушкой для поясницы, когда спина опирается на спинку.


Лучше менять.



> 2. Есть в спортзале тренажер под названием «гиперэкстензия». Это такая железка буквой Г, горизонтальная ее часть находится на высоте живота. С помощью нее можно закрепить свои ноги у ступней и пониже таза и висеть животом вниз параллельно полу со свободной верхней частью туловища. Упражнения следующие. Опускаемся до пола верхней частью туловища, потом поднимаемся обратно до параллели с полом, при этом работает в основном длинная мышца спины. Лицо смотрит вниз. В основном в районе поясницы. Не вредно ли это? Можно ли делать подобное упражнение? Или предпочесть статику в виде «лодочки»?


С грыжекй "лодочка", без грыжи с небольшими размахами.



> 3. Все говорят про мышечный корсет. Просветите, ведь есть две группы мышц, которые держат спину вертикально. Длинная мышца спины, идущая вдоль всего позвоночника и ягодичная мышца. Но как они помогают позвонкам не сдавливаться? Или есть другие группы мышц? На что следует обратить внимание? Важны ли мышцы пресса?



Все мышцы только сдавливают. "Закачать" (ИМХО), прежде всего отработать стереотип правильного движения (при грыже с неиспользованием поражённого диска) и натренировать (почувствовать) край своих возможностей.



> 4. Мой режим дня таков. С утра, как встаю, делаю мини-зарядку преимущественно из растягивающих и разминающих упражнений. Это ходьба лежа, повороты и т.д. Упражнения на укрепление мышц не делаю (удержания), так как мой инструктор сказал, что с утра организм просыпается и нагружать его не очень хорошо. А во второй половине дня делаю полуторачасовой комплекс, где и разминая, но в основном укрепляю мышцы путем удержания ног лежа на животе, спине и по бокам. Правильно ли это? Как правильно распланировать гимнастику в течении дня? Нужно ли разбивать занятия или делать один большой комплекс? И еще. Есть ли упражнения для разгрузки спины стоя? Во время перерывов при работе за компьютером. И если есть, где их можно почитать?


Хороший инструктор. Разгрузка всегда в расслаблении (поэтому лежа и в висе), а вот уменьшение гипертонуса в перерывах вполне необходимо.



> 5. Госпожа Ell тут как-то совершенно правильно выразилась, что если биться до изнеможения, то это приведет к непрекращающемся обострениям. Я делаю гимнастику каждый день. Правильно ли это? Следует ли делать перерывы? Или как отче наш каждый день? По два часа. На что налегать? На растяжки или на укрепления.





> 6. Раз в неделю я хожу в бассейн. Перед плаванием разминаюсь. Делаю 2 упражнения: отжимания на брусьях и подтягивания на перекладине. Не вредно ли это? В бассейне предпочитаю плавать брасом (как лягушка) и на спине, вытянув руки вперед. Есть ли какие-то ограничения на поведение в бассейне, какие-то предпочтения в том, в каком стиле полезнее плавать? Сколько максимум по времени можно находиться в воде с температурой 27 градусов, учитывая, что до и после бассейна горячий продолжительный душ? (помогает снять боль в пояснице) И не вредно ли из прохладного бассейна в горячий душ? Сколько раз в неделю желательно плавать?


Лучше (ИМХО) пару раз, и в процессе менять тип, и плавать до усталости.



> 7. Хочется попробовать подводное вытяжение. На сколько это рискованно? Возможно ли уменьшение грыжи после вытяжения? Когда вишу на турнике, то сначала становится лучше на несколько минут, а потом гораздо хуже. Какой принцип растягивания? Кто проходил эту процедуру, поделитесь опытом? Слышал что во время процедуры надо носить корсет. Так ли это?


Рекомендую только в обостении. возможно и с профилактической целью, но с тщательнным подбором веса. Корсет на пару часов.



> 8. Где-то читал, что сладкое особенно вредно для хрящей. Так ли это?


Алкоголь и курение вреднее. А сладкое прибавляет вес.



> 9. Неужели «Артру» и вправду надо есть минимум 6 месяцев, чтобы появился результат? Уже ем. Послевкусие очень химическое. Как будто краски выпил.


Глотайте не разжовывая, и запивайте большим количеством воды.



> 10. Есть ли народные методы, чтобы снять отек и воспаление в пояснице? Читал, что помогает приложенный медный лист. Удивился. Так ли это? Можно ли делать компрессы на поясницу? Если да, то что предпочтительно использовать?


Мази противосполительные и разогревающие. И посмотрите вот здесь:http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/chto-delat-pri-obostrenii-boli-v



> 11. Есть аппарат «ВитаФон». Чувство после него, как- будто тебя колотили по спине палками. Но ухудшения нет. Кто использовал его, поделитесь опытом. Следует ли использовать его на позвонки или вдоль позвонков?


Подробно прочитайте описание аппарата


----------



## Ell (4 Дек 2007)

Что я хочу добавить. Всё верно. Единственное, крайне осторожно отношусь к вытяжениям.
Зарядка во время рабочего дня - почитайте мою тему "Доброе утро или зарядка для ленивых", может,  найдете что полезного.
Сладкое вредно, если с перебором. Когда организм требует, то, при разумном подходе можно. Гораздо хуже ограничить себя и начать страдать от этого морально.
Медь точно не навредит   Я люблю сабельник. 
Вот еще что - качать пресс лучше так - приподнимаем ноги (подставка либо фитболл), не отрывая поясницу, поднимаем плечевой пояс.
Спрашивайте, ответим


----------



## Vovanoff (5 Дек 2007)

Спасибо огромное, уважаемая Ell и доктор Ступин. Начинаю вырабатывать образ жизни. Учиться заново, так сказать, жить. Честно говоря корю себя за то, что поздно спохватился... как говориться, петух клюнул. Но все же.
Ell, сладкого хочется всегда )) я иногда с ума схожу по шоколаду )) вы меня успокоили. Тем более что я в меру худой, как принято говорить, стройный. )) А вот по поводу зарядки, теперь только статичные упражнения, никаких сгибаний-разгибаний. И зарядка, как не странно для меня не только вырабатывает правильный стереотип движения, но после нее я реально чувствую себя лучше. Бодрее и в спине пропадает, пусть и на некоторое время, боль и чувство скованности. Не знаю из-за чего это, мне кажется, что ЛФК здорово помогает. Да, и сабельник тоже попробую. Главное не переборщить.

А вообще это отлично, что есть такое место, где можно поделиться и получить ответы на вопросы. Самое страшное наверное быть один на один с проблемой. Благодарю вас.

Да, и еще вопрос. Как вы считаете, как часто стоит делать массаж? Периодами или постоянно, скажем раз в неделю.


----------



## Ell (5 Дек 2007)

Vovanoff написал(а):


> я иногда с ума схожу по шоколаду ))
> 
> Главное не переборщить.
> 
> Как вы считаете, как часто стоит делать массаж?



1.Давно известна положительная роль шоколада.Рекомендую Линдт 70 %, плитку в 200 грамм(или 100 грамм она? :blush200: ) на неделю  
2.Во всем нужна мера, верно.
3.Если нравится послемассажный период - делайте (по возможности и желанию)


----------



## Vovanoff (7 Дек 2007)

*Настрой на положительный результат и борьбу.*

Доброго времени суток, форумчане. Дело в том, что проблемы позвоночника как правило требуют длительного и комплексного лечения. Годы (без преувеличения, как я понял, читая здесь посты) комплексной работы. И всю волю мобилизовать в кулак на достижение цели, и переживать обострения. Иногда думаешь, что это конец, и боль будет всегда. Депрессия и срывы. Как настраиваться положительно и бороться с недугом? Как найти в себе силы. Ведь это крайне важно. Положительный настрой - залог успеха. Господа форумчане, поделитесь опытом. Может кто-то медитирует, а кто-то рисует, а может использует психокоррекционные аудиопрограммы? Поделитесь опытом.


----------



## Vovanoff (24 Дек 2007)

*Бассейн и обострение. Стоит ли исключать?*

Хожу в бассейн раз в неделю. Перед непесредственно плаванием делаю разминку в зале, а точнее отжимания на брусьях и подтягивание на перекладине. Потом горячий душ, потом бассейн, потом горячий душ, сок и домой. Во время плавания все в норме, лишь иногда четь болит при неудачном повороте. Но вот после бассейна вечером обострение и на следующий день тоже. Этот период практически весь в поясе. Посоветуйте, стоит ли исключить бассейн вообще или придерживаться каких-то опрделенных правил чтобы свести к минимуму возможность обострения?


----------



## Helen (25 Дек 2007)

*Бассейн и обострение. Стоит ли исключать?*



Vovanoff написал(а):


> Хожу в бассейн раз в неделю. Перед непесредственно плаванием делаю разминку в зале, а точнее отжимания на брусьях и подтягивание на перекладине. Потом горячий душ, потом бассейн, потом горячий душ, сок и домой. Во время плавания все в норме, лишь иногда четь болит при неудачном повороте. Но вот после бассейна вечером обострение и на следующий день тоже. Этот период практически весь в поясе. Посоветуйте, стоит ли исключить бассейн вообще или придерживаться каких-то определенных правил, чтобы свести к минимуму возможность обострения?



Так ведь нужно проанализировать, с чем связано вечернее обострение после бассейна - или разминка не подходит (с отжиманием и подтягиванием), или непосредственно плавание. Для этого нужно по очереди исключить - сначала одно, потом другое. 

Но после бассейна ухудшение - это часто наблюдаемая картина, во-первых, можно не заметить небольшие переохлаждения, во-вторых, бывают резкие движения во время плавания при достаточно расслабленных мышцах спины.

Внимательно анализируйте свое поведение, движения - здесь четких алгоритмов нет.


----------



## riply (25 Дек 2007)

*Бассейн и обострение. Стоит ли исключать?*



Vovanoff написал(а):


> Хожу в бассейн раз в неделю. Перед непесредственно плаванием делаю разминку в зале, а точнее отжимания на брусьях и подтягивание на перекладине. Потом горячий душ, потом бассейн, потом горячий душ, сок и домой. Во время плавания все в норме, лишь иногда четь болит при неудачном повороте. Но вот после бассейна вечером обострение и на следующий день тоже. Этот период практически весь в поясе. Посоветуйте, стоит ли исключить бассейн вообще или придерживаться каких-то опрделенных правил чтобы свести к минимуму возможность обострения?



Привет! Мне (при похожей проблеме) врач категорически запретил висы, подтягивания(поскольку в них присутствует элемент виса) и отжимания. Почему, я особо уточнять не стал. Да и после плавания и горячего душа естественно потеплее одеться и сразу прыгнуть в машину а не идти пешком.Ну и плавать только брассом.


----------

